# Table saw switch



## KD5NRH (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like the switch on my Black & Decker table saw has decided it's not going to turn off any more.  Finding one locally to fit the hole is not terribly likely, and I'd rather not be without the saw long enough for B&D to ship one.  (plugging and unplugging to turn it on and off doesn't strike me as very safe)  Anybody have a preference on replacement switches for tools, or should I just epoxy a box to the side of the housing and put in a standard light switch?


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2009)

I had the same problem with my lathe, I took the cover off the switch and blew it out with compressed air. it worked fine after that I guess sawdust gets in there and prevents proper operation.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2009)

I use one of these 'No Volt Switches' but with a built in socket. I really only got it for my router when mounted under a table but use it for several machines. Jim is probably correct in that it maybe just needs a clean up though. 
The contacts *could* be burnt and welded together, which means it will need to be replaced.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-NVR-Switch-22511.htm


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 18, 2009)

Up here in Canada we have a place called "Busy Bee Tools" that stocks things like replacement toggle switches (like those found on a drill press) and big magnetic switches for table saws, etc.

I believe you guys have an indentical company (they're owned by members of the same family) down there called Grizzly - look 'em up online and see if they have whatcha need.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## snyiper (Dec 18, 2009)

I relocated my switch on my saw to the far left just under the table, I am rt handed and did not want to lean across a kickback path to turn off machine. I found a large rocker switch mounted on a sheetmetal bracket and attatched it to the fence guide. The guide has slots that a bolt head slids in so I took off the cap slide it in tighten it up installed cap. Just be sure whatever switch you use has a high enough amp rating.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 18, 2009)

I have had a couple of switches stop working over time.  If its the kind of switch I am picturing, you can carefully take it apart and clean the contacts.  Dust somehow finds its way into these and prevents a good contact.  I say carefully, because sometimes there are spring-type pieces that you have to be aware of so you can see how it goes back together.

Good luck.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree.  If the symptom is that the switch doesn't turn off, then the cause is likely an obstruction in the switch mechanism.  Careful disassembly and cleaning may very well fix it.

If not, check out www.dewaltservicenet.com.  They carry replacement parts and may have a facility in your area.  Even if they are not local, they usually ship pretty quickly.

Good luck,
Eric


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17401&filter=switch







Always a good choice when safety is concerned.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 18, 2009)

If you can't buy one locally, which seems most unusual, there are a score of places you can order from. You may be forced to wait. For safety sake, I would wait.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, I guess it should without saying, but make sure you unplug the machine first if you are taking the switch apart.  : )


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 19, 2009)

stolicky said:


> Oh, I guess it should without saying, but make sure you unplug the machine first if you are taking the switch apart.  : )



Considering it won't turn off, I think I've got that one covered 

I'm not overly fond of the location of the switch anyway, (bottom left of the housing; I have to lean down quite a bit to reach it, and that takes my face closer to the blade and anything kicked up by it than I like) so I've been thinking about making a few switch boxes (light switch and outlet in a box with a wall cord) with heavy-duty magnets and using them for some of the powertools anyway.  I suppose I can do that and disassemble the original switch too - can't hurt to have two places to turn it off from.  Another possibility would be a foot switch, which also provides a deadman safety.

I do like that Rockler switch, though: having the off switch big enough to bump with a knee would be handy.


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 21, 2009)

Try Grizzly tool, I managed to find one that would work on my drill press from them and the price was good.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=275010


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a little Delta shop saw that has same problem... won't turn off.... I've fixed the switch twice... now it's plugged into a switchable power strip... use the switch on the power strip.


----------

